
Alzheimer’s disease affects ‘twice as many people’ as experts thought - howard941
https://nypost.com/2019/04/04/alzheimers-disease-affects-twice-as-many-people-as-experts-thought/
======
ncmncm
I want more information about the application of germ theory to Alzheimer's.
Is it a herpes family virus infection? A gingivalis bacterial infection? Some
of both? Who is working on this? Are research grants forthcoming, or are they
all still earmarked for amyloid genetics? Are papers being approved for
publication, or are they being rejected or stalled because the reviewers are
not qualified to evaluate infectious-disease papers?

If it is a treatable infection, everyone currently suffering or threatened by
Alzheimer's is being irreparably harmed by delays pursuing these treatments.

